# Touching base.



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello plants -n- piranha lovers!

I just wanted to apologize for not being around much lately.
Got tons of house projects going on, and I'm about to go to the beach this comming week.

I will be undergoing yet another project, which invoves my aquarium moving from the basement up to the living room.
I gots fresh bulbs for my fixture ready to go when I get to it. Almost rescape time









I'll be back before long -hopefully!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

HeyMan,
Enjoy the time off and keep diary of tank progress eh?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looking forward to the new tank dippy..i know its gonna look unreal


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet cant wait to see it.


----------

